# Toccata and Fugue in d minor



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm looking for an mp3 of the orchestral piece Toccata and Fugue in d minor. There's versions of it on youtube but I'm looking for a slower version, the one that played at the beginning of the movie tales from the crypt (1972). Would anyone have it? My e-mail address is: [email protected]. You can send it there.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Every time I hear this I think of the movie ROLLERBALL. The original, not the horrible remake. Plus I think its in the video game Castlevania. Either way I hope you find a slow version, when you do please share it.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I found a discussion HERE discussing the artist that performed the piece for that movie.

And a link HERE where you could buy an album on vinyl that contains the piece.

But, yeah, I'm not finding that exact performance online.

Good luck.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I found that album on the British iTunes site and it is NOT the same as the intro. Sounds like the only way to get the intro is to find a copy of the soundtrack to the movie.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

You could always find a good copy and then massage it in a audio editor like Audacity. Audacity allows you to change pitch and tempo as well as speed up and slow down audio files.


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

I have a copy played on a pipe organ, but no idea if it's what you're looking for?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you cannot find that particular version, there is always this hauntingly beautiful rendition by Nox Arcana, off of _Legion of Shadows_:


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

SpiderWitch said:


> I have a copy played on a pipe organ, but no idea if it's what you're looking for?


Who is it by? Is it the slower version?


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

umm...JS Bach?
Seriously, I don't know- it's a compilation CD my husband put together. Slower than what? How about I just send them to you- if it's too fast, maybe you can slow it down...


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

The entire movie is on YouTube here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LewJ-WObwto

The first 3 minutes of Toccata and Fugue in D minor is played without interruption.

Depending on the browser that you use, you can find several plug-ins that will record the soundtrack from YouTube videos to .mp3 format.

Then, you can use Audacity to extract those first 3 minutes into a file of their own.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

The version you are looking possibly from Disney's Fantasia?


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

No it's from tales from the crypt 1972. Someone already posted here it's by nicolas kynaston.


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

Spiderwitch, just watch the first few minutes of tales from the crypt 1972. As a matter of fact watch the whole thing it'll do ya a lot of good!


----------

